

Do Porn Watchers Have Smaller Brain? - signa11
http://news.discovery.com/human/life/do-porn-watchers-have-smaller-brains-140529.htm

======
yiedyie
This study was discussed at YC:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815988)

